# Frenar la inercia de un motor eléctrico



## Elquemira (Mar 30, 2007)

Estimados señores/as

Antes de nada, un saludo a todos pues soy nuevo. Y con nuevo me refiero no sólo en el foro, sino en este mundo  ops: 

La verdad es que necesito ayuda con urgencia, y es que este problema me está carcomiendo por dentro.

Necesito frenar la inercia de un motor eléctrico tipo coches RC, pues el nuevo motor que he comprado tiene tanta torque, y la batería que utilizo tiene tanta potencia (11.1v a 3.100mah Po-Li) que incluso cuando se deja de accionar el conmutador el motro arrastra muchísima inercia.

Lo que necesito es una especie de circuito electrónico que envíe una ligera corriente en sentido contrario al motor al dejar de hacer contacto en conmutador, para que frene del todo su inercia, ó en su defecto , minimice esta inercia.

Por favor, ayuda!!!!

Mil gracias a tod@s!


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 30, 2007)

EL problema es el de siempre: ¿como frenar un motor eléctrico?
Si no sabes mucho de motores eléctricos, el método mas simple
que no destruye tu motor es desconectar la batería y conectarle
una carga, como una resistencia de potencia. Así el motor se 
convierte en generador y la energía cinética de rotación se convierte
en calor en la resistencia que es disipado. Debe ser una resistencia
de un valor mas alto que la del devanado del motor, por que la
disipación es W=I*I*R*t donde W es la energía total, I es la corriente,
R la resistencia y t el tiempo.
El otro método es usar un freno mecánico, como un freno de disco. 
El método que mencionas tiene la particularidad de recalentar el 
motor. Si tu motor es de imanes permanentes, especialmente de
neodimio, los vas a desmagnetizar y ¡chao motor! Eso es por que
hay un llamado "punto de Curie" que es una temperatura sobre
la cual las sustancias se desmagnetizan. Su tu motor tiene imanes
de samario-cobalto, soportan mas temperatura. Aun así el aislador
de los alambres se va a desgastar mas rápidamente y al final los
devanados se hecharán a perder.
Como eres un aficionado a los modelos (yo los adororo), te 
recomiendo usar un canal para el frenado. solo necesitas un relé 
tipo SPDT para conmutar el motor entre batería y carga, o para
activar un freno mecánico.

Saludos


----------



## Elquemira (Mar 30, 2007)

Hola Perromuerto!

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, sólo que no he entendido casi nada  Ya te digo que no tengo ni idea de electrónica. Mi motor es de neodimio, por lo que el freno mecánico lo descarto por tu consejo. 
Qué es eso del canal para el frenado? Te refieres a colocar una resistencia? En tal caso, qué tipo de resistencia tendría que colocar? Como lo menciono en el primer post, es de Polímero de Litio de 11.1V y 3.100mah, y el motor tiene unos imanes lo suficientemente potentes como para pegar varios alicates y que te cueste soltarlos. El problema es que la resistencia debería ser más bien pequeñito, pues no dispongo de mucho hueco.

Otra solución que he pensado es reducir la potencia de la batería, pues conozco gente que utilizan el mismo motor, pero al utilizar baterías de 9.6v a 3800mah ó algo similar, no sufre los problemas que sufro yo. Creo que si pudiera bajar la potencia hasta los 10.8v no tendía este problema de exceso de inercia. (He oído algo de los rectificadores. Alguien podría confirmarme si podría servirme?)

Muchas gracias de nuevo a tod@s!

Por cierto, ayudaría en algo un Mosfet entre el conmutador y la batería? Es que he oído algo de esto entre la gente.


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 30, 2007)

Entendiste al reves. Precisamente un freno mecánico sería lo mejor.
El frenado eléctrico es el potencialmente peligroso para un motor así.
El canal se refiere a un canal del control remoto. Por ejemplo, para los
aviones hay uno o varios canales extra para subir y bajar trenes de
aterrizaje, abrir compuertas de bimbas, etc. De ahí que los controles
remotos son de 4 hasta 14 canales (helicópteros).
Preguntanos sin dudar.

Saludos


----------



## Elquemira (Mar 30, 2007)

Gracias por la aclaración.

Pero resulta que en mi caso sólo cuento con los siguiente: Batería--->Conmutador--->Motro. No existe ninguna unidad de radiocontrol ni regulador de velocidad, ni nada similar. Lo que necesito es frenar electrónicamente el motor como bien dices, pero sin utilizar ningún mando a radiocontrol. Es decir, yo lo que quiero es que, al darle al interruptor el motor gire, y al darle otra vez al interruptor el motor deje de girar ipsofacto, sin arrastrar inercia. Si me pueras ayudar, serías mi ídolo!

Muchas gracias!


----------

